# is my rat pregnant?



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

One of my girls got into my male's cage and kept going in his cage every night for a few days, and while I was at work. It's been a week since she stopped and she looks as though she has fined weight. She also hasn't wanted to be held, which is unusual for her. I moved her to a tank because I think she might be pregnant. But I'm not exactly sure. She has been nesting a lit and has been very lazy. I will try to get pictures of her stomach.


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## JapaneseDolly (Nov 14, 2013)

Well if she's been with a male more than once I would probably say she's pregnant yes


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

AzuRinaHeiZo said:


> One of my girls got into my male's cage and kept going in his cage every night for a few days, and while I was at work. It's been a week since she stopped and she looks as though she has fined weight. She also hasn't wanted to be held, which is unusual for her. I moved her to a tank because I think she might be pregnant. But I'm not exactly sure. She has been nesting a lit and has been very lazy. I will try to get pictures of her stomach.


How did she keep going into the males cage night after night? What type of cage do you have them in? 

Anyway, if she's pregnant. She's not showing yet. It takes about 3 weeks, after conception, for the female to give birth.

Try to keep them apart and if she doesn't give birth in 3 weeks, she wasn't pregnant. If she does give birth.... Then obviously she was. 

In the meanwhile, you should really try to figure out a way to keep them separated....... If you don't she will eventually get pregnant..... That is if she's not already.


----------



## Dovahkiin (Sep 24, 2013)

Weigh her every day, if there's a steady increase of weight, then I would say, yes, she is pregnant. If she maintains her weight over the course of a week, then no, she probably is not. How old is she?

They don't show physical signs until the last 3-7 days. Some rats don't show any signs at all... I would start counting the days since she stopped escaping, if after 25 days there's no sign of babies or difficult labor, then you're good.


----------



## AzuRinaHeiZo (Jun 6, 2013)

They both chewed through the plastic of the cage and I could only temporarily fix it. I got new cages with metal pans though. I'm not exactly certain how long it's been, but I think it's been two weeks and a few days so far.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

